# St. Germain VS Melrose Mood/Snob



## mdjmsj (Mar 21, 2009)

I already have both Melrose Mood and Snob-do I really need Saint Germain? Thanks!


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 21, 2009)

there are swatches in the sugarsweet swatches thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...r-09-a-128997/


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2009)

I am NW15 and Melrose Mood and Saint Germain look almost identical on me.





From left to right: Out to Shock, Zandra, Melrose Mood, Saint Germain, Snob, Real Doll

Hopefully that helps a bit.


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot, that really does help! I'll be skipping St. Germain in that case...


----------

